# Rollentransport?



## Sailfisch (21. November 2004)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

nach dem Bericht über die Probleme des Rutentransports habe ich eine Frage an Euch: Wie transportiert Ihr Eure Rollen. Bis dato hatte ich die Rollen einfach so in den Koffer gelegt, aber das erscheint mir etwas laienhaft. Frage bezieht sich auf Multis und Stationärrollen.
Habe mal nach einem vernünftigen Transportbehältnis Ausschau gehalten, bis dato aber nichts gefunden.
Besten Dank bereits im Voraus.


----------



## FischDose (21. November 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Hallo Sailfisch,
wenn du was gutes willst
http://www.peli.com/_deu/cases.html
gibts im gutsortierten Outdoorbedarf, u.a. bei Globetrotter.
Hab eine Box für die Spiegelreflex.
Ist nen super Teil.
Rolf


----------



## Sailfisch (21. November 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*



			
				FischDose schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sailfisch,
> wenn du was gutes willst
> http://www.peli.com/_deu/cases.html
> gibts im gutsortierten Outdoorbedarf, u.a. bei Globetrotter.
> ...



Besten Dank! #6  #6


----------



## Rausreißer (21. November 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Ganz kurz und knapp:
In das Handgepäck.
und dann viel Glück und das richtige Augenmaß, sowie das das gesprochene gute Wort, wie so häufig im Leben. #6 

Gernot :g


----------



## Ansgar (21. November 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz kurz und knapp:
> In das Handgepäck.
> und dann viel Glück und das richtige Augenmaß, sowie das das gesprochene gute Wort, wie so häufig im Leben. #6
> 
> Gernot :g




Moin,

gefaehrlicher Ansatz bei peniblen Kontrolleuren - die erklaeren dem voellig verdutzten Angler naemlich im Extremfall, dass man mit der Schnur jemanden erwuergen koennte... (hab nicht wirklich verstanden, warum das dann fuer meine Haende oder meinen Guertel nicht gilt, denn damit koennte ich ja genauso leicht jemanden erwuergen...)
Und dann braucht es schon viel Glueck (oder in meinem Fall das einschreiten eines Piloten, der einen auf eigenes Risiko mit in den Flieger nimmt) um nicht vor Ort die Schnur von seinen Rollen zu ziehen ...

Also, um ganz sicher zu gehen evtl. Schnur und Rollen separat transportieren und erst vor Ort aufspulen... 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## ThomasL (22. November 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Ja, Ansgar hat Recht, die Kontrolleure kommen manchmal auf sehr komische Ideen. Ich hab auch schon von Anglern gehört, die in die USA reisten, die die Schnur von der Rolle runterspulen mussten oder die Rollen ins normale Gepäck geben.

Letztes Jahr als ich auf die Kapverden flog, hatte im Hinweg keiner was gesagt, beim Rückweg dann auf den Kapverden, hat dann Kontrolleur als er die Schnur auf den Rollen gesehen hat, auch gesagt "but this is very dangerous", ich habe ihm dann gesagt, auf dem Hinflug habe ich das auch dabei gehabt und niemand habe was gesagt. Dann hat er mich dann durchgelassen. 

Was dieser Quatsch soll weiss ich allerdings wirklich nicht |uhoh: , abgesehen davon könnte man ja problemlos lose Schnur ins Flugzeug schmuggeln, wenn man wollte, die können sie auf den Geräten nicht sehen.


----------



## Ansgar (22. November 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*



			
				ThomasL schrieb:
			
		

> Was dieser Quatsch soll weiss ich allerdings wirklich nicht |uhoh: , abgesehen davon könnte man ja problemlos lose Schnur ins Flugzeug schmuggeln, wenn man wollte, die können sie auf den Geräten nicht sehen.



Ja, eben! Und als wenn man nur mit Angelschnur jemanden erwuergen koennte!

Hat aber in meinem Fall nichts geholfen - die waren gegen jegliche rationale Argumentation voellig immun - und wollten original, dass ich die Schnur runternehme. 

Ich hatte dann echt pures Glueck, denn die Thai Airways Crew kam gerade vorbei. Ich habe die dann einfach angesprochen und gesagt, ich wuerde seit Jahren Thai-boxen machen (war zwar erst ein halbes Jahr zu dem Zeitpunkt, but hey... ) ). Dann haben die den Typen am Roentgengeraet nur noch ausgelacht und gesagt, ich koennte mit in den Flieger - auch mit der daemlichen Schnur...
In Amerika haetten sie mich vermutlich eingelocht - aber in Thailand ist Thai boxen ja nunmal Volkssport ...

Also, man muss schon echt Glueck haben, sonst ist die Schnur weg...

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Der Oberwitz ist, dass die in Australien so penibel sind und in Neuseeland fragt einen der Beamte, ob man was gefangen hat und wuenscht einem Petri Heil - verrueckte Welt...


----------



## Sailfisch (26. November 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Verstehe ich das richtig, daß es von unseren Anbietern keine Transportbehältnisse für Rollen gibt?  #d  #d  #d 
Vielleicht sollte ich das mal erfinden.  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ossipeter (26. November 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Tu das, ich benutze ein altes Beauty-case aus Alu mit Samt ausgeschlagen und Haltegurten )


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Also ich pack meine Rollen in den Koffer, eingewickelt in X-Lagen Zeitung, mit Schnurr.
Sonst kommt der deutsche Zöllner auf die Idee, es wäre eine Neue und müsste mir Einfuhrzoll abknöpfen ( weil meine Rollen so gepflegt aussehen ).
Das Problem mit dem Handgepäck erledigt sich dann auch. 
Gerade in Europa sind die Sicherheitsleut doch sehr empfindlich was solche Dinge angeht. Hier auf dem HH-Flughafen mußte ich mein Klappmesser ( ca 9cm ) aus dem Koffer hervorkramen ( natürlich im Gerätekasten ), der schon bereit zum einchecken war, nur ums vom Herrn Obersecurity absegnen zu lassen. Letzendlich konnt ich es doch mitnehmen.
War dann auch ein schöner Urlaub in Thailand.


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Habe mir derweil ein Rutentransportrohr ( Daiwa Bazuka ) gekauft. Für 70 Euronen ein echtes Schnäppchen. Für die Ruten überlege ich noch. 

Aber zu dem Messer: Hattest Du das im Koffer? Was darf man da mitnehmen?


----------



## karpfenwuerger (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Guckst du hier, hier, hier und hier.

Mir wär die erste, sprich die von Penn am liebsten, die ist denke ich mal wirklich super


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

@ karpfenwürger
besten Dank!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Ja es war im Koffer, außerdem noch im Gerätekasten. Trotzdem mußte ich es rauskramen, was in Anbetracht des enggepackten Koffers alles andere als leicht war, ihn wieder zusammen zu kriegen #q .
Erlaubt ist Klappmesser bis ??11cm??, bin mir aber nicht sicher, frage lieber noch im Reisebüro oder ruf am Flughafen an.


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Ja es war im Koffer, außerdem noch im Gerätekasten. Trotzdem mußte ich es rauskramen, was in Anbetracht des enggepackten Koffers alles andere als leicht war, ihn wieder zusammen zu kriegen #q .
> Erlaubt ist Klappmesser bis ??11cm??, bin mir aber nicht sicher, frage lieber noch im Reisebüro oder ruf am Flughafen an.



Besten Dank! Wollte eigentlich mein Filitiermesser in den Koffer werfen, Offenkundig erscheint das wenig ratsam.


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

gern,

die Bazuka ist schon ein gutes Transportrohr, hatte mich aber für einen Eigenbau ( Abflussrohr ) entschieden. Naja, angesichts des Urlaubs war das Konto schon reichlich strapaziert, deswegen diese Notlösung.
Der Einzige Laden der es hatte ( Bazuka ) wollte doch gleich über 100,- Euronen dafür, eindeutig zuviel. Es ging aber sehr gut damit auch wenn etwas dusslig aussah |kopfkrat .


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Mein Händler wollte auch zunächst 140 Euronen haben. Da er aber umgebaut hat, wollte er es loswerden. Frech wie ich war habe ich dann nur 70 Euronen geboten.    :m


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

nimm auch nen guten Kampfgurt mit, die billigen Dinger von Sonstwo taugen nicht viel, am besten Braid 




Der wird Dir beim GT fischen ne echte Hilfe sein. Das ist zB der Baja, man kann das Gelenk einfach abschrauben um dickere Ruten zu benutzen. Sonst ist das Gelenk zu schmal. Ich könnte den Ebay-Link auch posten, aber lieber nicht.


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Habe bis dato einen von Balzer, allerdings hat mir jetzt schon ein Kollege gesagt, daß der nichts taugt. Wo bekomme ich denn den her den Du empfiehlst und was kostet der?


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Hab meinem von einem Ebayhändler ( vom Foto ) war absolut in Ordnung und Nagelneu.
hab dafür 50,- Euro bezahlt und bin hochzufrieden.
Schicke Dir den Link per PM, ist wohl besser oder?


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Jupp, besten Dank schonmal im Voraus! Obwohl der Link auch hier rein kann.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @ karpfenwürger
> besten Dank!  #6  #6  #6





Welche hast du dir denn gekauft???


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

@karpfenwürger
bis dato habe ich noch keins gekauft. Gucke noch nach etwas stabileren.


----------



## Karstein (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz kurz und knapp:
> In das Handgepäck.


Und DAS geht neuerdings gar nicht, Gernot! Habe jetzt bei mehreren Sicherheitskontrollen auf verschiedenen Flughäfen angefragt - die haben ein striktes Verbot für BESPULTE Angelrollen im Handgepäck (weil Gefahr des Strangulierens von Passagieren gegeben ist). Leere Rollen im Handgepäck ja, mit Schnur gefüllte klares NEIN! (und stellt euch mal vor, ihr dürft eure neue Schnur vor den Augen der Security herunterziehen und in den Mülleimer schmeißen, zu Nagelscheren, Feilen und Taschenmessern?)

Auch einen extra Koffer für die Rollen aufzugeben mit dem normalen Gepäck halte ich für leichtsinnig, denn oftmals ist das Bodenpersonal nicht allzu ehrlich.

Unsere Rollen liegen in Original-Verpackung fein säuberlich in einem großen Koffer zwischen den dicken Pullis und den Hosen. Gut gepolstert und nicht offensichtlich.

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Dorschrobby (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*

Interessanterweise hatte ich im Handgepäck ein Echolot, komplett mit allen Kabeln, kein Problem, und das von Los Angeles. Aber nur unbespulte Rollen.
Im normalen gepäck hab ich auch schon jedesmal Messer gehabt, bis 9 inch lang. gepäck wird drüben komplett kontroliert, war auch noch nie ein Problem. Man hat mir nur 2 Feuerzeuge aus dem Handgepäck entfernt, darf nur 2 haben.
Sailfisch, Rollen würd ich in die Klamotten stecken, halte das für das sicherste.


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Rollentransport?*



			
				Dorschrobby schrieb:
			
		

> Sailfisch, Rollen würd ich in die Klamotten stecken, halte das für das sicherste.


 Dazu tendiere ich auch momentan!


----------

